# St. Catherine's Sound and Ossabaw help



## GEAUXFIISHING (Oct 2, 2013)

Hello all, I am in the military, new to the area and trying to start my inshore fishing experience. I have a Bass Tacker PT175 and have been taking it out the last 4 months with no luck fishing. I have been washing down the boat, flushing after every trip and it actuall does great and has a low draft. I have no idea about structure or tactics in inshore fishing. I am looking to catch sheephead, reds, flounder and trout. I have caught a few trout but the reds and sheepie are what I would like to focus on. Does any one know any general spots or structure I can fish around. I have had luck around Kilkenny Creek and Devil's gate on trout but nothing on reds or sheepie. Any help would greatly be appreciated. Plus if you wanna go out through Richmond Hill Area I can supply boat, gas, beer and apple pie shine.


----------



## Southernhoundhunter (Oct 2, 2013)

Oysters, creek mouths, shell reefs, clear water. Live bait. Shrimp and mud minnows. I keep zero artificials in my boat except cold weather. A trolling motor will help you learn how to fish this area at least 10 times faster than an anchor.


----------



## sea trout (Oct 4, 2013)

great advice above me
I found a lot of my spots with troller motor.
a top spot/water proof chart for sale at most bait shacks will help you with navigation and structure. they also have some well known spots for different species of fish.
when I was learning my spots, I would follow my waterproof charts of the area to a documented fishing spot. then I would troll around fishing all over it, then sometimes, luckily, I would find a sweet spot that worked for me.
sheeps head, though i'm not a well rounded sheeps head fisher, they like structure, pillings, and they'll eat clams, mussels, oysters and fiddler crabs. And I've caught several on electric chicken salt water assasins with the squirly tail.
Reds like anything, I've caught them on all plastics and all live bait.
but what works the best for me on reds is big live shrimp and live finger mullet, squirly tail plastic grubs on jig head or soft plastics on gold spinner jig head.
good luck and I wish I could go with you. i'd like to learn ossabaw sound area better myself.
I like to take some wounded warriors out every year but I feel like all day i'm trying to find spots for them to catch somthin.
I think next year i'm gonna take my guys to tybee island and fish there.


----------



## guitarwes (Oct 4, 2013)

Good advice already from Southerhoundhunter and Seatrout.

I would also suggest a Hot Spots map of the Ga coast from Savannah to Brunswick.  It has lots of good fishing area and GPS coordinates to get you real close and also what to fish for when you're there.  Good money spent if you're new to the area.  We sometimes go out of Killkenney Marina, but mostly the last few years we go out of Half Moon Marina in Midway.

You'll have to learn tides and what/where/when to fish for whatever you are targeting.  Best I've found is a few hours before high tide and after high tide, but you can catch fish anytime if you know where they are.

Newell Creek behind Ossabaw and Walburg Creek behind St. Cath's are 2 good places to try and easy to get to.

You really can't beat live shrimp anytime anywhere, on corks, on bottom, or just on a hook with no weight.

Good luck and thanks for serving our great country!


----------



## Southernhoundhunter (Oct 5, 2013)

Not gonna give away my holes but 130-134 markers slot of fish are caught. All the way around walburg island intercoastal to walburg  all good areas


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Oct 6, 2013)

Gulp four inch white swimming mullet slowly bouncing off of the bottom. This works for everything but sheep. I don't go after sheep. If your catching trout the water is usually too deep for reds. For reds find shallower water and throw in the grass.


----------

